# 90853



## jcgiordano (Nov 19, 2014)

can anyone give me insight for billing this code?  I have a counselor who wants to bill group therapy for 'parenting'.  I am I correct that when billing for this code for the patient, there has to be a billable diagnosis?  Like oppositional defiant disorder, adhd etc?  

Depression, would not be an appropriate billing code, correct?


----------



## mcpalmeter (Nov 19, 2014)

90853 would be an appropriate procedure code to report for a group psychotherapy session.  Certain group topics that could be discussed in these sessions would include parenting skills, grief/loss, conflict management, anger management, etc.  But you are correct that in order to submit a claim to a third party payer, a diagnosis code must be submitted.  Depression could very well be a valid diagnosis code to report for a patient attending a group psychotherapy session focusing on parenting skills.  Each patient in the group may have a different diagnosis and reason for being in the group even though the topic is parenting skills.  Psychotherapy addresses mental illness and behavioral disturbances.  The question is who is determining the diagnosis?  

Just my thoughts.

Maryann


----------



## lee71 (Feb 24, 2015)

HELP- I am looking for the minimum participant requirements for group therapy.  I am look for a more concrete answer for my providers. Thank You


----------

